# OT - I've been diagnosed with cancer ...



## ATrueFA (Mar 8, 2006)

About 2 weeks ago while getting CT scanned for possible prostate cancer they found instead a 4.5 cm mass in my left lung. Yesterday it was biopsied and it is cancerous but until the lab results are in we won't know what form of cancer it is. The biopsy showed it was even bigger than the 4.5 cm the CT scan showed. Its nearly totally blocking the main airway into the left lung. Because I am a non smoker and anyone that knows me will tell you I avoid 2nd hand smoke like the plague this has come as a total surprise and I am still in shock over it. It may be genetic (my Mom died from a similar cancer) or it may be whats called a carciniod cancer as they are not caused by smoking or chemicals and they usually are airway tumors like this one is but wont know for sure for a couple of days. It may be a totally different cancer also. I may have to go back for a 2nd biopsy as the doc may not have been able to get enough of a sample because the tumor bled profusely when she tried to insert the biopsy needle. I am also now set up for a PET scan on Tuesday to find out how much it has spread. If its still local to the lung they will most likely have to remove the entire lung because of its size and location but there is a good chance it won't recur if thats the case. If its already spread I've been told surgery won't be an option and my prognosis probably won't be good. I was told if the PET scan is neg for matastasist they will operate asap so if I am away from here awhile its because I will be in the hospital recouperating.

Dave


----------



## jamie (Mar 8, 2006)

((TrueDave)) I will say many many prayers for you and that there will be a very positive prognosis. We will all be sending the best good healing vibes we can.


----------



## Tina (Mar 8, 2006)

Oh Dave, I'm terribly sorry to hear that. What a shock, especially considering you don't smoke. Please let us know what's going on when you're able, and take care, okay?


----------



## Jes (Mar 8, 2006)

Of course you're in shock--that's scary news and I'm sure it's hard to think of anything else and to just remember to breathe. You're in good hands I'm sure and you just have to take every day, or every hour, as it comes. Cuddle up with Stinky extra tight!


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave, I am so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts will be with you. Thank you for sharing this, and please keep us updated.

You are very much cared about here.


----------



## moonvine (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm so very sorry to hear this news. I will be thinking of you and sending positive thoughts for recovery.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Mar 8, 2006)

{{{{{{Dave}}}}}}...

God bless you. I am so sorry that you are experiencing this. The unfairness of something like this seems so overwhelming. You are one of the good ones, and we will miss you during your treatment & recovery, but look forward to hearing from you when you are feeling better. Please keep in touch as you can.

You will be in my prayers!!


----------



## Jane (Mar 8, 2006)

20% of all lung cancer patients have never smoked.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 8, 2006)

Dammit, Dave.  I'm so sorry to hear about this. I wish you the best of luck and encourage you to get second opinions every step of the way, okay?

Fight the good fight. We're here with you.


----------



## Carol W. (Mar 8, 2006)

....we're your online family and we care mightily about you! All love, support and prayers go out to you. I think it helps if you try to take such an overwhelming process one step at a time, one day at a time. So much easier to say than to do, I know. Let us know what you can, when you can....we will be waiting to hear from you!


----------



## Shyly (Mar 8, 2006)

You'll be in my prayers, Dave. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 8, 2006)

We'll be pulling for you. Please keep us posted as much as possible.


----------



## SparklingBBW (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave, I know what you're going through and it is a scary and uncertain time. Please remember how much we are all praying and thinking about you, sending you the good vibes. I know you can beat this, whatever it turns out to be. :kiss2:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 8, 2006)

{{{{{{Dave}}}}}}}

So sorry to hear you're dealing with this now. You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## dragorat (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave....prayers & good vibes to you from me....You can beat it!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 8, 2006)

(((((Dave))))))

Dave, I know you are under a tremendous amount of mental strain right now. You are a vital part of this community. Please don't leave us to guess what's happening with you. If you can manage a one handed note just to let us know how you are doing please do so as we promise not to violate your privacy any further if it's not what you want. If you can't we do understand.

As all others have stated, I will be lifting you up in prayer as well. :kiss2:


----------



## Mini (Mar 8, 2006)

Best of luck, dude. Stay positive.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 8, 2006)

Very, very sorry to hear this, Dave. My thoughts are with you and I wish you the very best, whatever that is under the circumstances. 

There sure has been a lot of bad news as of late. I do hope that trend is about to change.


----------



## RedHead (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave,

I am so sorry to hear this....(((((hugs))))) and prayers to you! Let us know if there is anything we can do as a group?


----------



## OnAnotherPlanet (Mar 8, 2006)

Keep your head up, mang... we're pulling for you.


----------



## Tiger's_Lily (Mar 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear the news Dave!! Be as strong and as positive as you can. I wish you all the very best!!

{{{{{Dave}}}}}

Joa


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave, I'm so sorry to hear this. Sounds like you're still in the dark about a lot of things, but I'm sending positive thoughts that as they find out more it will be the best possible case scenario given all the possibilities.

Please make sure to keep us informed when you can.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry. I will pray for you.


----------



## Ruffie (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave*hugs for you* Just know that you are in my thoughts and prayers. I know this is a shock to the system but you will bounce back and handle this in a way befitting you. Just know you have many friends online who you can turn to for support and I am one of them.
Love Ruth


----------



## Tad (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave;

What stunning and horrible news to have received. My best wishes to you for as favorable as possible an outcome.

Regards;

-Ed


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Mar 8, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear your news. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
Hugs 
Karoline


----------



## BBW Betty (Mar 8, 2006)

So sorry to hear this, Dave. Will keep you in my prayers. Take care of yourself, and let us know how things go.

Betty


----------



## ValentineBBW (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave,

I am so very sorry to hear about this. You are in my thoughts and prayers too.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Mar 8, 2006)

I know no words are comforting at a time like this. You have a wealth of people here who will be parying for you..myself included. These words were comforting to me, I hope they will be to you also.

_"Worrying gives the devil the opportunity to move, just like worship gives God the opportunity to move. Worrying means to play the enemy's lies in your mind, over and over again. God promises in Isaiah 26:3 that He will keep us in perfect peace when we keep our minds stayed on Him. So when the opportunity to worry comes, use it as a reminder to worship the Lord and thank Him for His good and precious promises! Cast all of your cares on the Lord, because He cares for you!" Joel Osteen[/_

I know it will be impossible not to worry, please keep us posted.


----------



## Michelle (Mar 8, 2006)

Add me to the list of people who wish you the very best outcome, Dave. Cuddle your cats tonight and know we're all pullin' for you.


----------



## Cat (Mar 8, 2006)

Wow, True, sorry to read this. Very scary news. Please take care of yourself. Let us know if you need anything.


----------



## mybluice (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear your news. You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Keep us posted.


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 8, 2006)

As one of my dear Friends, I feel very hollow of this news, since yesterday.
Please remember I'm here for you, and know that I'll come down for a visit soon. Hugs, Dave.


----------



## SoVerySoft (Mar 8, 2006)

Dave,

I am so sorry to hear this. 

Folks, let's all pull together and send Dave our positive energy, our thoughts and our prayers with the hopes of an excellent prognosis.


----------



## Tarella (Mar 8, 2006)

*speechless* I really don't know what to say Dave*hugs*, but I admire your braveness to share this with the board. *sending you all the positive thoughts I can*

Tara


----------



## Totmacher (Mar 8, 2006)

I hope they caught it before it metastasized.


----------



## rainyday (Mar 9, 2006)

Dave, I wish you the best outcome possible. You're in my prayers. 

I have some links and suggestions. PM me in chat sometime if you'd like them. This thread might also be helpful:
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=1930&highlight=cancer


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 9, 2006)

The word Cancer sure is a cancer in itself....

My co-workers son, who is 11 years old, just "beat" cancer.
You can do it. 

All the best, Dave.


----------



## ripley (Mar 9, 2006)

((((((((Dave)))))))))

You're in my prayers as well. Good luck, I know you can beat this!


----------



## biggie (Mar 9, 2006)

I hope things turn out for you in the end. Not all cancers end badly.

I still can't believe that we don't have a cure for cancer. Meanwhile, we have made huge progress in making medication to give men hard-ons and remove wrinkles from people's faces...

Sigh...

Good luck!


----------



## BigCutieCindy (Mar 9, 2006)

(((((((((((((((Dave)))))))))))))

Know that you will be in my prayers!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry about the news, Dave, but is your cat really named Stinky?


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 9, 2006)

An Update:
Just got a call from the lung doc saying the sample they got during biopsy wasn't enough for a lab to analyze. She doesn't want to try the biopsy again herself so now she is sending me to a different lung doc tomorrow who will set me up for another biopsy probably sometime next week, so now have to wait at least another week to find out what kind of cancer it is and go through another biopsy..

Dave


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 9, 2006)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Sorry about the news, Dave, but is your cat really named Stinky?



Yes, thats his name. When I got him from the shelter he had the runs really bad and during the 3 hour drive home from the shelter he crapped all over himself in the carrier and was covered in poop head to claw and the name stuck.
Now aren't you glad you asked? 

Dave


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 9, 2006)

Sorry to hear the news.

Good luck on the biopsy.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> An Update:
> Just got a call from the lung doc saying the sample they got during biopsy wasn't enough for a lab to analyze. She doesn't want to try the biopsy again herself so now she is sending me to a different lung doc tomorrow who will set me up for another biopsy probably sometime next week, so now have to wait at least another week to find out what kind of cancer it is and go through another biopsy..
> 
> Dave



I hear common stories of people having trouble with lung biopsies. One person I know couldn't get one at all because he had several small masses that were too small for the needle to pinpoint. I'm sure it's of no comfort to you with the prospect of waiting another week at least for answers. I'm praying that your lung doctor was merely being conservative and that the new lung doc will see the light and get things moving quickly.


----------



## autopaint-1 (Mar 9, 2006)

Dave, all I can do is pray for your quick recovery and return to those who know you for the kind, sensitive man you are. We shall all be pulling for your quick return.


----------



## Jes (Mar 9, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Yes, thats his name. When I got him from the shelter he had the runs really bad and during the 3 hour drive home from the shelter he crapped all over himself in the carrier and was covered in poop head to claw and the name stuck.
> Now aren't you glad you asked?
> 
> Dave



Oh, no. I can't think of anything worse than a WHITE cat all covered in poop. That must've taken some serious washing to remedy.
My friends got a kitten from a shelter with a similar bug and they said his poop was so noxious for the first week or so that they thought they might lose their minds. But it's always worth it in the end (so to speak).
Keep us up to date, Dave.


----------



## olivefun (Mar 9, 2006)

Hi Dave, 
I know it sounds bleak, but let me tell you that worry is your worse enemy right now. 
If they are proposing taking out your lung, know that is probably a good thing. It means they think they can contain the cancer and your prospects are probably good. 

A healthy happy attitude will go a long way to help you. Stay away from negative gloomy people. 

If you want your body to do super human things, be easy on your body. This means eat well, stay away from processed hydrogenated ingredients. Be logical. Think of a twinkie, in order for your body to magically transform that into flesh and blood that will cleanse you, it has to work hard. 

MY father has lung cancer. 
There is a kind of lung cancer that comes from smoking and others that just arrive uninvited. 

My dad was not a smoker either. 

No surgery was an option for him when they found his cancer. He is doing extremely well with chemotherapy, largely because of his good attitude, I think. He his wife is a lovely person who takes great care of him, which makes things easier for the doctors and everyone else too. 


As I write this, I am at my MOTHER's bedside in the hospital. We haven't any idea what has happened to her but she isn't recognizing me, so it is hard to figure out. 

Dave, you have a lot of good will being directed to you. 
Accept it, and take good care of yourself.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 9, 2006)

I will pray for ya, kind sir. :bow: 

You are in my thoughts and I hope that you can beat this. 

Please know that lots of people care about you, are thinking about you, and are wishing the very best for you.

Olivefun, I hope your Mother recovers. I pray that you find out what is going on and that she'll be alright. Take care. ((((((Olivefun))))))


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 9, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> Yes, thats his name. When I got him from the shelter he had the runs really bad and during the 3 hour drive home from the shelter he crapped all over himself in the carrier and was covered in poop head to claw and the name stuck.
> Now aren't you glad you asked?
> 
> Dave




But, I still like the Name: Scout... which I tried to name him... lol, but Dave decided on Stinky.

(I still call him Scout... ) HUGS, Dave... sorry about the biopsy problem. I'll call you again tonight.


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 9, 2006)

I am also sending you prayers and my best wishes and that you get past this.

It isn't an easy road to travel, I know, one of my daugters has had cancer since she was 19, she is now 26 years old and has been in remission for two years. If she can stay in remission for five years total, she will be free of it... we hope.

Anyway, the best of luck to you, my prayers are with you dearr.


----------



## toni (Mar 9, 2006)

I am very sorry to hear this, I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## FEast (Mar 9, 2006)

Dave, I'm so sorry you have to go through this. I hope you have good oncologists in your area. If not, get yourself to DC or MD, where they do. I was very fortunate that I was being treated where I was when they discovered my leukemia sixteen years ago, as they saved my life when the possible cure was very new. And, yes, I'm still here, with no further signs of that dreaded monster, so it can happen.

A positive attitude definitely helps, but you must be in a state of shock right now. Call me if you need to talk, and know that you're in my prayers. There's been far too much bad news lately, and I'm hoping you'll return next week with something better. I'm glad you came here for support, as I'm sure there's a lot of positive energy being sent down your way.

Olive, you and your parents are also in my prayers. This is a bad time for all of you, and I hope you're getting the support you need.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey Dave! Gosh, I am so sorry to hear about your illness. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

What about the Medical College of Virginia in RIchmond?.....Just a hop, skip and a jump from you in Petersburg! I understand that they are outstanding with all forms of cancer treatment.
Big hugs, Kara


----------



## Aliena (Mar 9, 2006)

Adding my prayers to the mix. I am sorry that this is happening to you. Keep your chin up and Godspeed on your recovery!


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 9, 2006)

I live in Damnville now and thats a 3 hour plus drive but I may try Duke University as its also closer.

Dave




Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Hey Dave! Gosh, I am so sorry to hear about your illness. My thoughts and prayers are with you.
> 
> What about the Medical College of Virginia in RIchmond?.....Just a hop, skip and a jump from you in Petersburg! I understand that they are outstanding with all forms of cancer treatment.
> Big hugs, Kara


----------



## formerking (Mar 9, 2006)

Although I only know you through Dimensions, it has been obvious to me that you really are a true, respectful, and hence a very respectable FA. I am very sorry to hear about your diagnosis. Even if it looks grim, keep in mind that every case is different. There is always hope. I relative of mine survived stage 4b (very progressed) of a different cancer and he is riding the bicycle again. 

Good luck.

Formerking


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 9, 2006)

olivefun said:


> Hi Dave,
> I know it sounds bleak, but let me tell you that worry is your worse enemy right now.
> If they are proposing taking out your lung, know that is probably a good thing. It means they think they can contain the cancer and your prospects are probably good.
> 
> ...



Thumbs up on everything Olivefun said. It is SO important to keep a positive attitude and outlook with cancer as I've witnessed for years that it makes all the difference. Joy, laughter and safe guilty pleasures all the way!

Olivefun I'm bringing you and your family's name up in my prayers too.


----------



## Mr. Brian (Mar 9, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I live in Damnville now and thats a 3 hour plus drive but I may try Duke University as its also closer.
> 
> Dave




Dave, I heard about this and I am pulling for you with as much positive karma as I can muster. 

Duke is a good choice, I took a family member there a few years ago when she had the undiagnosable. After nine months and a lot of heartbreak locally we went down to Duke. The folks at Duke had a diagnosis in the first 2 days and had treatment after 3. They really know their stuff. Nice people too.

Hang tough my frined, I know you will triumph.

Brian


----------



## Santaclear (Mar 9, 2006)

My hopes and prayers are with you, Dave.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 10, 2006)

I just got back from having a pulmonary function test and a visit with another lung doc. The test showed I have better than average pulmonary function given my age. The new doc thinks the tumor is a carciniod and he says 9 out of of 10 times these don't metastasize but I am still scheduled for a PET scan Tues to make sure. He said if it hasn't metastasized he thinks there is a good chance he can exise the tumor without total resection of the lung but he wont be sure until he actually sees it during the operation. It has very defined margins and is nearly perfectly round. If he doesn't have to remove the lung he says I will probably only lose about 10% lung function. These are not caused by smoking and are usually very slow growing so its probably been there many years. The only concerns he has is the size of this tumor. The CT scan showed it at 4.5 cm but the biopsy showed it to be more like 6-7 cm the size of a baseball. Carciniod tumors generally don't get that big and the largest he has seen is about 3.2 cm so it looks like I may be the new record holder. Unless it turns out to be worse than he thinks or the PET scan shows something else I should be out of the hospital in a week or less. My surgery is scheduled for 3/23/06.

Dave


----------



## Tina (Mar 10, 2006)

That sounds like positive news, Dave. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for the isolated carcinoid.


----------



## Jes (Mar 10, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I just got back from having a pulmonary function test and a visit with another lung doc. The test showed I have better than average pulmonary function given my age. The new doc thinks the tumor is a carciniod and he says 9 out of of 10 times these don't metastasize but I am still scheduled for a PET scan Tues to make sure. He said if it hasn't metastasized he thinks there is a good chance he can exise the tumor without total resection of the lung but he wont be sure until he actually sees it during the operation. It has very defined margins and is nearly perfectly round. If he doesn't have to remove the lung he says I will probably only lose about 10% lung function. These are not caused by smoking and are usually very slow growing so its probably been there many years. The only concerns he has is the size of this tumor. The CT scan showed it at 4.5 cm but the biopsy showed it to be more like 6-7 cm the size of a baseball. Carciniod tumors generally don't get that big and the largest he has seen is about 3.2 cm so it looks like I may be the new record holder. Unless it turns out to be worse than he thinks or the PET scan shows something else I should be out of the hospital in a week or less. My surgery is scheduled for 3/23/06.
> 
> Dave



Are you sure it's NOT a baseball?  Sorry, a bit of humor, but I don't mean to disrespect the seriousness of the topic. And you're an overachiever with the size, too! Take good care of yourself before the surgery. Get a lot of sleep, eat well, etc.!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 10, 2006)

I agree with Tina that DOES sound like more positive news! I'm keeping you in my prayer cue, and thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 10, 2006)

Dave.
That does sound like positive news! And DUKE totally tocks......since moving from Richmond to Asheville, NC, many of my family here have regularly made the trip to Duke.....one of the TOP in the country.

Will be remembering you with prayer and candle on the 23rd.
Hugs, Kara


----------



## Angel (Mar 11, 2006)

(((((Dave)))))

You're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Webmaster (Mar 11, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> ....Unless it turns out to be worse than he thinks or the PET scan shows something else I should be out of the hospital in a week or less. My surgery is scheduled for 3/23/06.



All my best to you, Dave. There are a lot of fancy old cars waiting to be restored, so plenty of work is waiting for you.


----------



## jamie (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave, thank you for updating...I hope that the positive trend continues and that you have a speedy recovery from the surgery.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 11, 2006)

Dave,

I believe very strongly in the power of prayer and positive thinking. It looks to me like you have lots of well wishes coming your way. I will add mine to the bunch and send hugs as well. ((((Dave)))

Nancy


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 11, 2006)

Good luck to you dear DAVE on your speedy recovery!
I hope that all goes well and you are back with us real soon.
My best wishes and Prayers willl be with you the entire time!


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 14, 2006)

Had the PET Scan today but my doc says she won't have the results until probably friday so now the waiting game... Hopefully they won't find any new bad spots...

Dave


----------



## olivefun (Mar 14, 2006)

Concentrate on making yourself feel good until the results come in.

Eat your fave foods, visit with the friends that you enjoy.

There is power in this.

Olive


:kiss2:


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 14, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us all updated, Dave.

I still am keeping you in my prayers. Try to remain patient and stay positive.

Lots of folks are thinking about you. :bow:


----------



## Isa (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm adding positive thoughts & prayers for good news on the PET scan and upcoming surgery.

Take care.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Dave.


----------



## FitChick (Mar 15, 2006)

{{{{{DAVE}}}}} My prayers and thoughts are with you. I didnt see this thread until now!

Please go to http://www.livestrong.org they offer lots of good emotional and other support for those living with cancer and those who are cancer survivors!


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 16, 2006)

((((Dave)))))I am so sorry to hear about your ordeal, my thoughts and prayers are with you. Let me know if there is anything I can do.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 17, 2006)

I just got a call from the lung doc and she said the PET Scan showed no signs of metastasizing! I caught bronchitis from the broncoscopy (very commom the doc says) and as long as it clears up soon my surgery is still scheduled for 3/23.

Dave


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 17, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I just got a call from the lung doc and she said the PET Scan showed no signs of metastasizing! I caught bronchitis from the broncoscopy (very commom the doc says) and as long as it clears up soon my surgery is still scheduled for 3/23.
> 
> Dave



That is marvelous news, Dave! Lung cancer's no walk in the park, as you're no doubt finding out, but no metastasis? Excellent news! I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.

And make sure you don't go pinching any nurses, okay?


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 17, 2006)

They are still going to take some nearby lymph nodes for biopsy to be sure during surgery...Hopefully they will be negative for metastasis also...


Dave


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 17, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I just got a call from the lung doc and she said the PET Scan showed no signs of metastasizing! I caught bronchitis from the broncoscopy (very commom the doc says) and as long as it clears up soon my surgery is still scheduled for 3/23.
> 
> Dave



Very good news, Dave  

Hope the bronchitis passes quickly and thanks for the update.

{{{{{Dave}}}}}


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 17, 2006)

So great to hear this news, Dave. Keep us posted.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 17, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I just got a call from the lung doc and she said the PET Scan showed no signs of metastasizing! I caught bronchitis from the broncoscopy (very commom the doc says) and as long as it clears up soon my surgery is still scheduled for 3/23.
> 
> Dave



Hopefully just the beginning of a trend of good news for you!


----------



## jamie (Mar 17, 2006)

Glad to hear some good news Dave! ((p Dave )))) [dude, it is totally harder to do that hug here than on Yahoo]


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

Keep on hanging in there, Dave.

Glad to here some good news. :bow:


----------



## bigsexy920 (Mar 18, 2006)

GREAT Im so happy. Now rest and get well.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Mar 18, 2006)

That's great news, Dave...........now rest and get ready for the surgery and let us all know the results!
BIG hugs, Kara


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2006)

Dave, that's fatulous! I look forward to hearing that the results of the biopsy are all clear.


----------



## ATrueFA (Mar 22, 2006)

I just wanted to thank everyone for all the support! I am going into surgery tomorrow morning unless the admissions nurse thinks I am to sick from the bronchitis I caught from the biopsy. Depending on how much lung they take and how fast I recover I will be there anywhere from a week to 3 weeks. Connie will keep everyone informed on how I am doing..

Dave


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Mar 22, 2006)

Saying prayers for you, Dave. Hope all goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2006)

The best of luck to you, Dave. Please let us know how things turn out, won't you? I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 22, 2006)

Adding my prayers too Dave. All the best!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 22, 2006)

ATrueFA said:


> I just wanted to thank everyone for all the support! I am going into surgery tomorrow morning unless the admissions nurse thinks I am to sick from the bronchitis I caught from the biopsy. Depending on how much lung they take and how fast I recover I will be there anywhere from a week to 3 weeks. Connie will keep everyone informed on how I am doing..
> 
> Dave



Best of luck, Dave. I'll be thinking of you. And yes, please have Connie keep us posted regarding your progress until you're up and about.


----------



## Jes (Mar 22, 2006)

I have good feelings about your surgery and your recovery, both! I know so many of us will be thinking about you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm so glad things have gone as well as can be hoped until now... and Im wishing you the very best that tomorrow happens and you get through it as quickly as possible with nothing found in the nodes. 

I'm sure we'll all be watching for Connie's updates.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave,
I'm sending my thoughts and prayers your way.
Nancy


----------



## jamie (Mar 22, 2006)

Dave, you are in my prayers tonight. Best healing wishes to you and I hope you are out in a week. Keep your spirits up.


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Mar 22, 2006)

Godspeed, Dave.


----------



## BBWMoon (Mar 23, 2006)

Dave, 

I just left you a PM. I didn't get home until late tonight, or I would have called. Would you please ask Connie call me after the surgery???

You can call me early in the AM if you want, doesn't matter what time.

Just wanted to wish you well... keep in touch!

I'm thinking of YOU!!! Lots of HUGS!!!!! :wubu: 

~Allie


Please give the Hospital address so well wishes can pursue!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 23, 2006)

Take great care, Dave. 

I hope everything goes well for you tommorrow.

I'm still keeping you in my prayers. :bow:


----------



## Friday (Mar 23, 2006)

Best vibes coming your way. My Aunt is beating multi-tumor LC. It can be done!


----------



## rainyday (Mar 23, 2006)

Good wishes and prayers to you, Dave.


----------



## EtobicokeFA (Mar 23, 2006)

Good Luck Dave!


----------



## toni (Mar 23, 2006)

I hope everything goes well for you. I wish you a fast recovery. I will keep you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------

